# Frags or Colonies



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Boy have things changed, 1years ago we had Metal Halide, T5HO and VHO, we would go to Coral Stores like The Reef Raft or Oakville Reef Gallery and Dragon Aquarium.

Sure we had Big Als but true Marine Aquarist bought Corals from a Specialty store or other Reefers.

And we bought Colonies not Frags. A frag was something we did and gave away or sold cheap.

Now we are going to Frag shows or Frag stores, ordering frags online,

Then we put these frags in our tanks using Leds, cheap chinese black boxes or really, really pricey ones.

I want to go back to Colonies and T5HO, i,m done with frags and disappointed with Leds.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Colonies or Frags*

Lol, damn Auto correct, that was 10 years ago, yup its been that long since i got kicked off of AP for sneezing in AJs cornflakes.

But seriously we should take a poll of who bought what frag where and its actually thriving a year later.

I went to a frag show this time last year and spent 800 bucks, a year later a Gold Torch is gone, my War coral gone, xmas favia History, Acan is no bigger and those Blastos havent grown a bit but im happy with my toxic grn brain, o wait thats not a frag.

Just imagine the money that a Frag store makes on a hundred heads of Acans selling two heads for 30 bucks.

No more Frags, got it lets hear everybody, NO more Frags.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome back*

yes agreed but the days of 40 .00 colonies at NAFB are gone &#8230;. 
with the decline in places allowing the export of corals , your only bet is to get frags or small colonies from fellow reef mates . ive had corals in my tank that never seem to take off , I cant blame the store or person I bought them from , but my own upkeep of them , still trying to fig out how to make things grow and pop &#8230; lights are a huge number one and also water quality.... which I suck at &#8230;

good luck and post some pics &#8230;..


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

You,re right of course, it is our up keep or the lack there off, lighting is number one, im running Leds and i,m always fiddling with it, water quality is very good and circulation is another issue, too much flow/not enough flow.

I bought a Blastomussa a year ago for 100 bucks and its no bigger than the way it started and some Acans, same issue, 

I,m thinking about going Leathers and softies but that wouldnt be worth it. I am going to sublement with T5HO next week, my Perameters are all good, my Calcium is at 500, 

I suppose i am frustrated for sure. I will post some pictues.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*upkeep*

well , I think half the battle is keeping your hands out of the water &#8230;.as for lighting I have good growth with leds mixed with t5s.... but spot feeding is key ...u feed and make sure they get it they will grow &#8230;. moving stuff around doesn't help . its amazing what happens when u look at the tank 6 months from now and have a pic of what it looked like before .. u will see the growth &#8230;


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

A few pics


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for the sire ways pic, and it,ll only resize one, i,ll keep trying,


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

The previous pic was of the CC that looks terrible, some Corals look great and few look terrible.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Those pics look terrible, totally out of focus, i guess i shouldn,t complain about the tank because it does look pretty good over all, its all being moved into a 6 ft 125 double over flow in the next few weeks.


----------

